# bolens 16hxl



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

I have decided to try to sell cheaply my long term project tat i will never get to now-- I have what seems to be a 1978 bolens 16hxl , eaton 11 hydro-- tecumseh 16 ohv in box for sale -- new valve guides and new pto [ used only about 15 hours] 42"[?} 3 blade deck and front blade-- hydro lift for deck and front blade-- wheel weights too seat is shot and it has been sitting outside for quite awhile EXCept for the engine which has been boxed and inside - and dry-- anyone interested let me know-- i am in ill. about 25 miles east of st. louis, mo. - I thought the bolens guys here would be interested in a rebiuider project and I do not want to go onto ebay -- when this thing ran it was a beast of a puller


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

bigl22
How about some pics? A clearer description of the overall condition would help. Is it a rolling tractor or is everything rusted and seized? Does the steering turn? Is the hood rotted and ready to fall off? You see, when you say it's been sitting outside for quite awhile, these are the things that come to mind. A together running tractor could most likely be had for under $500.


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

*bolens 16hxl*

6chows-- it is NOT running-- engine has ben out and in box dry and inside for years now- sterring works fine-- - body rolls - seat shot-- hood off but there -- new electric pto on engine- original belts -- big ass raer tires 12.50" wide-- wheel weights --- deck spins by hand -- blade and lift shaft is there also-- walbro carb was rebuilt until the 16 horse tec engine dropped the valve guides I took it apart and was putting new guides in when I was severly injured and unable to get back to it for over a year-- original gas tank present-- frame is solid ,, but surface rust -- I will let it go for almost nothing----- to adevoted Bolens fan-- ------- eaton 11 hydro rearend system-- hydro lift with valve system rebuilt right before it crapped out -- anyone wanting to come get it can have all and the original manual [ somewhere around here ] for 50$ for a member of this forum-- if I had time. money for engine rebuild and etc, and the physical ability to do it anymore I would keep it - I just don't want it to turn into a pile of rust-- I have no current ability to send pix unless I can get the new hp camera to hookup-- now if I can get wife to find owners manual for that too - this is a good complete rebuild project-- BTW I saw an ad in the sunday st.louis post-dispatch in the cheap ads for a bolens 1050 for 200$ -- says it runs--


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

bigl22
Doesn't sound all that bad now that you've gone through it. I'm guessing that even though it was outside, it was protected from the elements? $50 would be a steal for anyone close enough!

Did you get hurt working on it or something else unrelated? What would it really take to get it functional again? Just rebuilding and installing the engine? Maybe a good project for a local school and you could keep it when finished.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

That does sound like a good deal. I'm familiar with those tractors. Used to have an h14xl. It was a good tractor. Did a great job on my lawn. I just prefer the tube-frames myself. Anybody close by might want to take a look at it.


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

6 chows -- no not injured while working on the bolens-- I broke a facet joint in my lower back-- I have in the past had several injuries-- tat have lessened my physical abilities -- I go slowly when doing any work and no longer am as strong as I was at 18-- I have broken-- let's see rt. ankle-- 3 fingers lft hand-- left knee - - dislocated right shoulder 4 times and torn rotator cuff-- cracked 3 vertebrae in a fall-- broken jaw twice-- both thumbs-- left elbow-- elctrocuted twice-- shot twice[ not very serious though] and -- 2 numb toes on left foot -- stabbed twice -- I no longer see well and must use a second set of eyeglasses over my multifocal glasses to read up close-- bowel disease, and hypoglycemia- oh yeah-- lol-- fat now too and baldheaded- so I am currently re-assessing my ealism in looking at what i can do as arthritis is setting in-- thank god at 53 I'M IN MY PRIME--LOL-- or maybe this is all an omen -- or so my wife tells me


----------



## jim imbertson (Aug 13, 2004)

Just about any of the parts you mentioned are worth over 50$. I am in St. Paul MN and would be very interested if I was closer. I have one that I am also fixing. Good luck with finding a home for it. I hate to see good tractors broken up for parts on ebay, although I often look there for parts. Jim


----------

